# Jim Beam Wood Smoking Chips Sam's Clearance



## Bummed (Aug 27, 2017)

Picked these up yesterday for $5.91 for the case. Website says they are out of stock but there was over 30 cases in my Sam's Club.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/jim-beam-wood-chips/prod20654071.ip

Grab it if you like them, if not move along!













20170826_073315.jpg



__ Bummed
__ Aug 27, 2017


----------

